# LIFETIME Humax T800 (80 hr) with NR; manuals, remote, receipt box, cords incl.



## dell_axim (Dec 17, 2005)

Selling with no reserve on EBAY my Humax T800 with LIFETIME and original receipt, box, cords, remote, manuals, etc. Everything works great and unit looks good. Sorry to see it go, but I have moved on finally.

LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TIVO-Humax-...989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c617cbda5


----------

